# Photo taking at night



## azizurrahman (Sep 22, 2012)

Can someone give me some tips as to how to take photos at night.  I tried to take some with flash on, but they did not look good.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kolia (Sep 23, 2012)

You want to take pictures of the festival that have just started ?

What camera are you using ?  Do you have a tripod ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 23, 2012)

What are you taking pictures of ?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 23, 2012)

You need to give us more information. What are you trying to produce a picture of? What kind of camera are you using? Do you have just the camera with the on-board flash or do you have a speedlite or external flash?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 24, 2012)

azizurrahman said:


> Can someone give me some tips as to how to take photos at night.  I tried to take some with flash on, but they did not look good.  Thanks in advance!!



magic


----------

